# Let's talk snowblowers



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

The recent blizzard kicked my old arse with about 10 hours of heavy heavy shoveling at my place and GF's place. So I am thinking about getting a snowblower. I like the mid size 2-stage units (Ariens, Cub Cadet, MTD, Husq, etc.) that seem to be able to handle the range of dumps we get here. But my question: are these things even usable in a townhome situation? The only direction I could blow snow without getting it on neighbors' driveways and steps is back toward the road. I guess that would be OK before the road is plowed but maybe not after. Anyone here have a snowblower in a multi-family situation that can advise?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what does your townhouse association say about it? any rules?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

It's distinctly against the law to blow, plow or other wise deposit snow on a public road in my town , either before or after the town plows.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I can't comment on the logistics for your community, and my two stage blower does have a flap on the end of the chute that allows me to direct the snow right back down at the ground along side of where I am running it if I needed to, but in a community such as that you surely know somebody, or somebody who knows somebody, who has a blower. That's where I would start; asking someone who has been there and done that. You might even find someone nearby who would love getting a few extra bucks as long as they have theirs out.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

In your climate you might want to consider going together with a neighbour or two in joint ownership. Quality blowers ain't cheap. The big problem with your small lot situation is keeping the snow on your own lot - just the same as with shoveling. As suggested you can direct the chute to blow just to the side or even ahead of you, but with big dumps like you just got, you won't get far before 'beside' or 'ahead' becomes overwhelming. Up here most municipalities have bylaws against depositing snow on town property, although I would hope in the situation you just had they wouldn't enforce it. Also, remember, if you buy a blower for the odd big storm, you still have to store it all year.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. Yes, indeed, I figured directing the blown snow to go where it needs to go would be the main issue. As noted it can even be a challenge while shoveling to keep the stuff off the sidewalk (if it gets dug out by the association, which they didn't do this time... no place to put the snow) and off neighbors' driveways and the road. The road is community private property but it would still be bad form to throw snow into it after it is plowed. The only real option might be to throw snow into the road before it is plowed.

One tactic that might work is for all of us in one row to get a blower and then start on one end and throw the snow in one direction so that overspray would be re blown down until the end and thence into the common area grass. I can't see us getting that organized.

I don't know... I am healing up so will probably just keep my handy shovel for now. But what a PITA.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

You just got a record snow. Don't run out and buy a big snow blower that you will need once every ten years. I have two snowblowers, one for snowmagedon snows and one for other snows. In your situation a one stage 208 cc quality snow blower would work for 95% of the snows. For the big snows, just go out about every six inches or so and use the one stage. They work great and are easy to use.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's the Catch-22, the smaller snowfalls aren't all that hard to deal with using a shovel and really don't need a blower. But when the big dumps come, a little blower would be insufficient. Kind of irrelevant anyway since I have no place to blow snow.

We have had at least 4 events like this since I have lived up here. 1993 "Storm of the Century", January 1996 back to back storms, 2010 snowmageddon/snowpocalypse back to back storms, now this. I think these other events was as bad or worse than the 2016 blizzard and the ones coming 2 days apart really not much different than getting it all in one fall.

Bottom line, winter sux.



ZTMAN said:


> You just got a record snow. Don't run out and buy a big snow blower that you will need once every ten years. I have two snowblowers, one for snowmagedon snows and one for other snows. In your situation a one stage 208 cc quality snow blower would work for 95% of the snows. For the big snows, just go out about every six inches or so and use the one stage. They work great and are easy to use.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just get one of these and melt it away..LOL....http://www.amazon.com/Red-Dragon-VT...&qid=1454072405&sr=8-4&keywords=propane+torch


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL, we were talking about that at work yesterday. Need to get a military grade flamethrower or a Star Trek phaser set to "melt"!



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just get one of these and melt it away..LOL....http://www.amazon.com/Red-Dragon-VT...&qid=1454072405&sr=8-4&keywords=propane+torch


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a pic out my front security cam that shows the limited space for blowing or shoveling snow. This today after 5 days of melting. At least I can see over the canyon walls in my driveway now.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

LOL..that sux for no space..but you could make one hell of an igloo around the tree on the left...LOL..couldnt you just add to the pile of snow across the street? a snowblower would get it there no problem..


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is a snow cave under my patio table.




ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..that sux for no space..but you could make one hell of an igloo around the tree on the left...LOL


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cool, the kids would have fun....across the street infront of your driveway, could you put snow on that pile?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, snow can go across the street in the pile on the right or anywhere on that common area on the left. Have to carry it over there, tho.



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> cool, the kids would have fun....across the street infront of your driveway, could you put snow on that pile?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not being negative, just honest.

You buy, fill the tank, use it once, park it and next year when you go to start it it has jello in the gas tank.

Most of us don't use our gas powered equipment enough to keep it running.

Put the $500 in the bank and hire someone to shovel the big bad-un's. I bet you don't run out of money and will be a lot less frustrated.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

not with a snowblower, you can just blow it ontop of the pile...use some green marine gas stabilizer and no problems with gas staying in the tank till next season, also any gas equipment should be started every 6 months and run till heated up...


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I've never used a blower but I imagine snow will drop out all along the path of the stream... and it might be hard to keep the aim locked on such a small target... and impossible to work in the direction toward the house at all so all work would be one way. It would take one of those monsters that throw 50 feet to reach that pile from the top of the driveway.

I think I am just going take my chances with the shovel for awhile longer.



ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not with a snowblower, you can just blow it ontop of the pile...use some green marine gas stabilizer and no problems with gas staying in the tank till next season, also any gas equipment should be started every 6 months and run till heated up...


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nope, the smaller gas models can shoot snow a good 20 or 30 ft, you just aim the shut in that direction and you will be amazed how good your back feels, I have been using snowblowers since I was a kid going up and down the block clearing walks and driveways with a little toro snowblower, now I have much larger ones....you can get all the snow across the street much faster than shoveling and lifting or manually throwing it on a pile...you get a system worked out after the first time you go at it..


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and the snowblower will last you a lifetime if cared for with the small area that you have todo, you will probably make back the money on buying one by clearing your neighbors walks and driveways..


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

$ isn't an issue in the price range I am looking at, it is just a question of usability in my situation and storage space. I think I have a spot in my garage where one would fit. I have avoided having any gas powered equipment until now... one of the benefits of a townhouse with grounds cared for by the assoc. tho I do have a small generator that I converted to run off natural gas from a connection on my lower deck. But not much trouble to throw in some Stabil or to drain the fuel system of a blower at the end of the snow season. I need to visit the box stores and look at the dimensions. We'll see.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> I've never used a blower but I imagine snow will drop out all along the path of the stream... and it might be hard to keep the aim locked on such a small target... and impossible to work in the direction toward the house at all so all work would be one way. It would take one of those monsters that throw 50 feet to reach that pile from the top of the driveway.
> 
> I think I am just going take my chances with the shovel for awhile longer.



There's no problem going one way,as your always throwing ahead so all the snow would wind up across the street, i did it for 30 years when i lived up north, with a 2 stage 24hp 24" wide path that would easily throw snow 30/40 feet, i had a Craftsman model that did the job, here's a link that might help.

http://movingsnow.com/the-best-2-stage-snow-blowers-for-2015-2016/


----------

